# How to make an offer to Avant re: Debt.



## Honeybunch (31 Jan 2014)

Hi All,

Self employed, suffered the usual write down in turnover with staff redundencies etc. 

I have a debt of 12K unsecured Credit Card Debt with Avant - I need it gone. 

There is no possibility of minimum payments being made and I would prefer not to get into the 50 quid a month installment plan,

There are other secured debts (3 x mortgages) and the lenders are pressuring me to prioritise these.

I have been avoiding Avants phonecalls and the usual draft letters are arriving. Payments have not been made for some months now. In Novemebr, there was a letter saying the debut had been sold and that I should expect to hear from a third party but Avant have been ringing me all the time direct.

What would the process be for 'making an offer' to them to clear the debt and what would be a reasonable amount?

The 10K is not there.  I can procure an amount, under duress, that could possibly clear the debt based on a lower offer.

ICB is not a concern to me. I would like to know about the process of making an offer to them, what I should expect in reply, etc.

Thanks!

Honeybunch


----------



## demoivre (31 Jan 2014)

Assume interest and penalties have stopped being added to the debt and it has been written off? Ask them in writing what they will accept in full and final settlement of the amount outstanding - tell them you have a chance of raising some money to settle the debt. MBNA ( sold out to Avant) used to accept 30 to 40% of the amount owing when the debt entered recoveries.


----------



## Maz24 (31 Jan 2014)

I had 3900, credit card debt with Avant, was informed by my mortgage provider who I am in arrears with to stop making CC payments until Avant offered a restructure, this was April 2012, I informed Avant of my situation, every time they contacted me I engaged fully with them they would not however offer me a restructure on receipt of SFS as they deemed I could not afford it.

 In June they asked if I could offer them a settlement figure, I offered 1500, they contacted me the next day and declined telling me that the debt would be moved to debt recovery if my situation did not change by October.

 In November they contacted me again, they told me they where aware that I had made an offer earlier in the year which they did not accept and asked me if I would be able to make a payment of 1300 as full settlement, 200 less than I offered.

 I accepted and received paperwork confirming debt was now settled.

 So please engage with them.


----------



## Commercial (1 Feb 2014)

I have done two settlements with them and I would suggest €4,000 should work. You will need to complete a statement of means, which will indicate to them your financial circumstances.
One of the easier debt companies to deal with in my experience


----------



## vala (5 Feb 2014)

Hi all.
 Have a problems with Avant card. I owe them 2,2k. Used to pay payment protection on my loan but when got into financial difficulties had to cancel it. All money i payed as payment protection cover went nowhere. Was on 55 euro per month payment arrangement with them but like most of people struggling to pay even that. For last 5 months trying to do at least some settlement with them. they are looking for a lump sum of approx 65%-70% of what I owe. This company is ruthless - girl had me in tears on the phone.And now they are threatening to take legal action against me.


----------



## netz (11 Feb 2014)

Hi - sorry to hear these guys upset you. Have been there with them, ruthless. My situation was we owed 22k on 2 cards, going nowhere. Entered into a payment plan, at €360 a month it was hard, but got the debt down to 12k in little over 2 years. Then husband involved in an own fault accident, only income was social welfare. Continued to pay €100 a month - they were constantly phoning, letters etc etc. I went to MABS. They did up SFS for me, sent to creditors, the only one who didn't accept reduced payments was AVENT. MABS advised me to use their portion of my debts payments for other creditors, which I did. AVANT wrote off the debt at the beginning of JAN. Received a letter this week from collections depatment threatening legal action or sale to third party, which I brought down to MABS. They got me a repayment deal of €73 a month, reviewed through MABS in a years time - or until I get a lump sum to pay off. MABS has told me that now, under Central Bank guidence, when a company is selling your debt to a third party, the 3rd party has to be informed of your current financial standing - so if you have a SFS from MABS, most debt agencies wont actually purchase the debt as they know that the amount available for creditors is all you can afford to pay. They know they wont get any extra from you, but most importantly, if they bring you to court, the judge is going to recommend the amount MABS has offered or less.

Good luck with your journey - there is a bit of light at the end of my tunnel at last


----------



## Gerry Canning (11 Feb 2014)

Vala, 
Check the ppi . It is probable you were mis-sold it .People were under the illusion that ppi was a comprehensive type insurance. In most cases it was not. Search under paymentprotectioninsurance on AAM for pointers.Depends then on when you bought it etc .


----------



## Tom Finn (6 Oct 2014)

I need to offer Avant card a settlement. Does anyone know the address to write to? Also should I send it by registered post? They sent me a letter saying they will go down the legal route if i do not pay up. I am not earning but  have sold what I can and would be willing to make a settlemt as this is making me sick with stress. I owe €12,000. I would really appreciate any advise anyone can give me. I am terrified of being taken to court.


----------



## RichInSpirit (6 Oct 2014)

I recently came to a payment arrangement with them for a single figure amount weekly, after communications broke down with them 2 or 3 years ago.

I should have them paid off in under 25 years all going well!


----------



## Tom Finn (6 Oct 2014)

RichInSpirit said:


> I recently came to a payment arrangement with them for a single figure amount weekly, after communications broke down with them 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> I should have them paid off in under 25 years all going well!



Hi, thanks for the reply. I'd rather pay them a lump sum and have it done with. I am only getting sporadic bursts of work and that money is used to stay alive basically.
Did you get the impression they were happy with any amount once you were paying them? Do you have an address for their debt recovery/arrears dept? I have a generic address from their website but I'd prefer to address it to a specific department.
Thanks again for the response


----------



## demoivre (6 Oct 2014)

You can't pay what you don't have. Tell them you only have sporadic work but that you've sold stuff and can offer them €3500 in full and final settlement. If you don't want to deal with them yourself got to MABS and they might also advise you on your eligibility for a DRN, if that's a route you might like to consider.


----------



## Tom Finn (7 Oct 2014)

Than you for that demoivre. Do you recommend writing to them rather than the phone? I had been speaking to them on the phone before but have dealt with several different people.
I am of the opinion it is best to have these things in writing but they seem loathe to engage in that except when they are threatening legal action.


----------

